# Fluke t5-1000 Vs Klein cl3200



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Fluke. Quality product made by a test equipment company.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

The only input I have is that most guys I see use the T-5.


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have the t5 and I really like it. I've never used the Klein, but I'd say go with Fluke.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I can tell you that the CL3200 is made for Klein by Finest instruments which is a Korean company. I don't know much about the company or their products.

http://fineinstr.en.ecplaza.net/products.asp


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

I like my Klein,and alot cheaper.:thumbsup:


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I read the title of this thread. That being said, i had an Ideal for years, and now have a Fluke t5-600. Compared to the Ideal, the Fluke is very well built. I wouldn't give the klien a second look, not even for less money.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Go with the Fluke....you will never be dissapointed that you bought the best.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Religiously Fluke! I carry the 376 daily and keep a 287 on standby. But I'm a junkie....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You bought a junk meter marketed by a power tool manufacturer so now you want to buy a meter marketed by a pliers manufacturer.

Buy a meter manufactured by a meter manufacturer.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

99cents said:


> You bought a junk meter marketed by a power tool manufacturer so now you want to buy a meter marketed by a pliers manufacturer. Buy a meter manufactured by a meter manufacturer.


Truth... Thread closed


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

99cents said:


> You bought a junk meter marketed by a power tool manufacturer so now you want to buy a meter marketed by a pliers manufacturer.
> 
> Buy a meter manufactured by a meter manufacturer.


Good point. I've got the 1000 volt and had the 600 volt, only two meters I've had in 14 years. The 600 volt was still good just needed the 1000 volt so I bought it. Get the fluke.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

As long time users of T-5 1000 models I cannot recommend them enough. This has to be one of the best electrical service meters ever made. The 100 amp rated amp probe on the tip is VERY handy and for basic voltage, continuity and amp testing these are the best $100 you could ever spend. 

Issues. These are not precision meters. Do not attempt to ohm out things like infinite switches on commercial ranges or anything else that needs finer resolution. We attempted again today to get a good ohm reading on an oven's infinite switch during its movement range and it simply will not register fine enough. This is NOT a complaint. You just need to realise it is not meant for this type of measurement. We have had to replace three or four these in the last fifteen years. Various issues like one particular function not working or the display going a bit wonky. Again, I would refer you to the price point and understand these meters are used daily and sometimes in very rugged conditions. Some of them were not well treated leading to their failures. They have to be one of the best values in professional quality tools I have ever seen. 

I will not badmouth the other brands since I have not used them but I have no hesitation recommending a T-5 1000. I have no experience with the 600v rated version.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I understand almost everyone I work with has the fluke. The only reason I wanted opinions was because the klein has a back light and can do up 3/0 in the jaw. The milwaukee meter when reading voltage reads O.L. than 480v than reads 120v. I leant the meter to a guy i was working with and he said never lend it out again. I wanted to know if the klein did that also. I know the fluke doesnt do that. Bit I wish it could do large wires in the jaw had a backlight and could do up to 200A


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Former US navy nuclear electronics technician, Fluke was standard issue. All I use now too, non contact detectors, ammeter, multimeter, all fluke.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

_www.ueitest.com_
_they make klein meters._


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

_www.ueitest.com_


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

My mistake I was thinking of the MM2000....I was doing a little research awhile back and found this.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

T5-1000 is the BEST TESTER, for quick and dirty measurements As said above they are only testers, I have a Klein mm6000 and a MM 2000 and a CL2500 and I like them. I work industrial, and have never had issue with them. we are using them on AC and DC circuits, control, power and instrumentation circuits. True (low) Z is a good function for PLC ghosting.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

jontar said:


> T5-1000 is the BEST TESTER, for quick and dirty measurements


That's a negative. Check out the Milwaukee 2205-20, it's everything the T5 should have been.

It's the T5, plus:
-GREAT backlit display
-Lo-z function
-True RMS
-An actual useable built in light. You won't use it often bit when you do you'll be glad it's there.

I've had mine for several years with no issues, it's quick on voltage readings and continuity readings as well. If it went lost today I'd order the same one for its replacement.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

View attachment 36339


I keep em both within arm's reach, but the not Cletis one is the most useful .


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a t5-1000. I like it a lot, it has done everything I have asked of it, except take an amperage reading on big wire. I even blew up the red lead getting too close to the side wall of a peckerhead and it still works. Anyone know where I can get replacement leads?


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a T5-600, that is about three years old. Good all around meter, and I have one in my primary bag all the time.

Downside, you don't have a clamp to hook onto things and hold the meter when you need both hands to hold the test leads. It also doesn't test capacitors, which is real issue when troubleshooting motors, where probably half the issues I find are bad capacitors.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Phatstax said:


> I have a t5-1000. I like it a lot, it has done everything I have asked of it, except take an amperage reading on big wire. I even blew up the red lead getting too close to the side wall of a peckerhead and it still works. Anyone know where I can get replacement leads?


I know this old, but: if he hasn't found the leads fluke has the at their online store.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a Klein CL2000 and it is great. I also have $6000-7000 worth of Fluke stuff to compare it to. 

The ergonomics on the klein make it nice to use. The built in magnet on the back, clip that holds one lead on the jaws to you can test with 2 hands and hold the meter at the same time, built in NCVT that works really well. 

I use it for industrial work.


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

i love the t5-1000 but I've never used a Klein meter. I'd go with the t5-1000 all the way.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

First fluke I had lasted 9 years, last 2 flukes lasted just over a year each and started getting ghost readings. My current Klein is about 2.5 years old, has more functions, test capacitors, and has a very strong magnet on the back that works well. The readings are true RMS and quick. The price was also a lot better. The new flukes in my opinion are no where near the quality of the old flukes and the price keeps going up.


----------



## Olimax (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi everyone
I recently buy a meter and the main difference that I notice was the speed to get the voltage. The Klein takes between 4 and 5 second to get the result and the Fluke takes less than 1 second... that's the reson why I bought the Fluke t5-1000 it is about 100$ more but when you use it everyday, 4 second more everytime... it's too slow!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I was born and raised into being a Klein tools fan and would only recommend buying a Fluke. 

I no more buy a Klein meter than I would Carhartt linemans.


----------

